# Opening a Spanish Bank account that I can manage online from uk??



## AMDavis

Hi everyone.

Really hoping you can help.

We are not expats as such but do own a property in Spain and use it as a holiday home.

It's a long story but to cut things short my Mother in Law passed away last year and she managed the bills, etc from her spanish bank account. Now we need to open an account in Spain for utility bills, etc but also need to manage it online as find the postal system too slow. Can anyone suggest any good banks to do this with?

We looked at Lloyds by they were asking for £4500 minimum balance as standard and we do not wish to leave that sum in an offshore account given the current climate. We just need to use the account for bills.

Our home is near Torrevieja, so anywhere between Murcia and Alicante for a bank would be fine.

Also, any ideas what we will need to take to open the account?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica

AMDavis said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Really hoping you can help.
> 
> We are not expats as such but do own a property in Spain and use it as a holiday home.
> 
> It's a long story but to cut things short my Mother in Law passed away last year and she managed the bills, etc from her spanish bank account. Now we need to open an account in Spain for utility bills, etc but also need to manage it online as find the postal system too slow. Can anyone suggest any good banks to do this with?
> 
> We looked at Lloyds by they were asking for £4500 minimum balance as standard and we do not wish to leave that sum in an offshore account given the current climate. We just need to use the account for bills.
> 
> Our home is near Torrevieja, so anywhere between Murcia and Alicante for a bank would be fine.
> 
> Also, any ideas what we will need to take to open the account?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


:welcome:

I think all the banks have online banking now - just check that it's accessible from outside Spain - I have a feeling I've heard of people not being able to, but I might be wrong - it doesnpt sound logical that you couldn't - but things here often aren't

I've never tried to access mine from anywhere but here...

you ought to be able to open a non-resident account with your passport & a nominal amount of money - you might need your NIE - but you'll have one of those I imagine so that shouldn't be a problem

I have no idea why Lloyds would want a large amount in the account -I've not heard of any other bank wanting that for a no-res account


----------



## Twain

Also, if you don't know spanish it would be ok to use one that's in English. (what's the best for online banking and in english?)

I used caja murcia when I was there, it's in english (well, almost) when you log in to the online banking part of the site. It was like going 10 years back in time compared to the online banking I'm used to in Norway. But you can't know that before you try, so how can one choose the best in advance?

They didn't ask for a large amount of money to stay in the account (non at all, but it had to have a positive balance).

I needed my passport, some cash to open the account, my lease, an utility bill and my NIE.

And they manually fixed the direct debits, to this day I'm not sure if that was even possible to do online by myself (got to the office and signed a bunch of papers for each).

I do hope that others comment on this post with better experiences.


----------



## gus-lopez

La Caixa or Caixabank as it's now called. Available in english .


----------



## 111KAB

I bank with Bankia (my local Bancaja was taken over by them) and all on-line in English etc. Charges seem to increase annual for running a current account. If I keep a minimum of 2500 in the account no charges for direct debits etc although a debit card is 17 a year. Some time ago they suggested I buy shares in the bank as this would alleviate all charges - glad I didn't. In addition to making sure you can access on-line therefore I would look into annual costs - favourite out here with friends is Barclays who just have a standard charge of 2 euro per month.


----------



## .JD

Hi,
I don't know the minimum balance required but www.santander.co.uk is a Spanish bank who bought out Abby National in the UK who we bank with, their site is in English and really easy to use. 

We're in the process of moving to Spain so thinking of using the same account for our Spanish Direct Debits. I have spotted a few branches on my trips around Andalucia.

John


----------



## xabiaxica

.JD said:


> Hi,
> I don't know the minimum balance required but Bank Accounts, Savings, Loans and Mortgages: Santander is a Spanish bank who bought out Abby National in the UK who we bank with, their site is in English and really easy to use.
> 
> We're in the process of moving to Spain so thinking of using the same account for our Spanish Direct Debits. I have spotted a few branches on my trips around Andalucia.
> 
> John


I think most of the banks have their online banking available in English now


AMDavies - is there any reason you wouldn't just use the bank your mother used?


----------



## Alcalaina

gus-lopez said:


> La Caixa or Caixabank as it's now called. Available in english .


Yes, that would be my recommendation too.


----------



## gus-lopez

.JD said:


> Hi,
> I don't know the minimum balance required but Bank Accounts, Savings, Loans and Mortgages: Santander is a Spanish bank who bought out Abby National in the UK who we bank with, their site is in English and really easy to use.
> 
> We're in the process of moving to Spain so thinking of using the same account for our Spanish Direct Debits. I have spotted a few branches on my trips around Andalucia.
> 
> John


Santander UK & Santander España are two separate businesses. You 'd have to open another account with Santander in spain.


----------



## stevelin

We use Bankia as long as on average the balancefor a quarter is over 2000 euro there's no bank charges although bank cards are charge at 17 euro a year . The site is in English and you can transfer and make payments without a problem. You would need to set up the DD with the providers once the account is open. You would need passport and NIE number for a non res account


----------



## dcat

I also use LaCaixa. I do a lot of managing on the internet, but I live in Spain. I don't think there would be any problem if you were connected in another country. They are a big institution and a safe one -- not likely to go bankrupt! I've banked with them for eleven years and have never had a problem. Someone said you can do their website in English, so take a look.
"la Caixa" Tú eres la estrella - Particulares, Empresas, Obra Social, LKXA


----------



## Alix1

Hi, I'm with ING and I'm not sure if they do English but I find them very useful especially for paying bills. Their customer service is good and everything happens quickly, unlike when I was with Lloyds international which was frankly a pain in the neck.
Everything happens online with them and you can also apply for an account online and then just take or post your documentation to them. I think I just needed my passport and a utility bill and probably my NIE, but I have an account especially for receiving your nomina (wages). They do several different accounts so I'm sure they must have one for you.


----------



## thrax

We use Cajamar and their online banking is in English. Like most I guess, you can do anything online with them from paying bills, tranferring cash and even topping up mobiles.


----------



## annfoto

AMDavis said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Really hoping you can help.
> 
> We are not expats as such but do own a property in Spain and use it as a holiday home.
> 
> It's a long story but to cut things short my Mother in Law passed away last year and she managed the bills, etc from her spanish bank account. Now we need to open an account in Spain for utility bills, etc but also need to manage it online as find the postal system too slow. Can anyone suggest any good banks to do this with?
> 
> We looked at Lloyds by they were asking for £4500 minimum balance as standard and we do not wish to leave that sum in an offshore account given the current climate. We just need to use the account for bills.
> 
> Our home is near Torrevieja, so anywhere between Murcia and Alicante for a bank would be fine.
> 
> Also, any ideas what we will need to take to open the account?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


You will need your passport, one or possibly two utility bills or bank statements showing your UK address and a copy of your NIE. The NIE is essential to identify you to the Spanish tax authorities and to enable the town hall to take unpaid bills like IBI (rates) or bassura (rubbish collection) out of your account without permission. 
The account you need to open will be a non-resident's one as it is only a holiday home and you do not live in Spain. As far as I am aware there are no such accounts which do not charge a small monthly or annual fee.
As to reccomendations I would go with your mother in laws bank if they can offer you internet access, you may be able to persuade them to transfer all the direct debits to your new account. Failing that if you don't speak Spanish try Solbank (now Banco Sabadel) or as has already been suggested La Caixa.


----------



## thrax

All we needed to open our Cajamar account was passports and €50 to put in the account. It took two hours start to finish and they spoke English. We had three months to get our residents NIE.


----------



## annfoto

thrax said:


> All we needed to open our Cajamar account was passports and €50 to put in the account. It took two hours start to finish and they spoke English. We had three months to get our residents NIE.


Was that a few years ago? They should require proof of address to comply with EU money laundering leglislation. 
Your NIE number is your Tax identification number, it is issued as soon as you apply for it and as a non-resident property owner they will need it to declare and pay non-residents tax each year as well as opening a bank account.
Should they decide to move to Spain they should apply for residencia after 3 months.


----------



## Mark Harrison

I have accounts with Solbank and Bankinter. I regularly access both accounts online when i am abroad and neither have a minimum balance requirement. You can pay bills, switch money and even topup your mobile phone.


----------



## Lonely

what if I want to transfer money to a Spanish bank so that as soon as I land I go to the bank, show my passport and can get my money?

I can't get a NIE here because the Spanish Consulate is about 7 hours away.


----------



## gus-lopez

If I transfer money in to my spanish account , it arrives in minutes.


----------



## Lonely

gus-lopez said:


> If I transfer money in to my spanish account , it arrives in minutes.


it can't be...country to country, at least 24 hours within the EU.


----------



## snikpoh

Lonely said:


> it can't be...country to country, at least 24 hours within the EU.


Not true.

Some friends transferred some money to me - UK bank to Spanish (different) bank and it was there in a few minutes!


----------



## dcat

I don't think you can open an account in Spain unless you present yourself or perhaps with a power of attorney. I know from selling my villa, buyers had to come a day or two early to get their NIE and then open their bank accounts.
In my experience receiving funds from other European countries, it seemed to be instant.
I think all the banks allow for online services.


----------



## gus-lopez

Lonely said:


> it can't be...country to country, at least 24 hours within the EU.


No , I can assure you that from HSBC to La Caixa it gets in to the account before I can get there & check. When I noticed first that it was there the same day & Before I had internet banking ,when I used to transfer it I'd get straight in the car & go to the nearest machine , which was about 7-8mins & it was always there. Now , normally by the time I log out of the HSBC & into La Caixa it is there. Must be fast tracked for poor people !


----------



## Lonely

then I will have lots of things to tell to my Italian bank!

Anyway...once I land in the Canaries, how long does it take to get the NIE?

From what I understand...I won't be able to withdraw money without it, provided any bank will even let me open an account without it?

Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez

Lonely said:


> then I will have lots of things to tell to my Italian bank!
> 
> Anyway...once I land in the Canaries, how long does it take to get the NIE?
> 
> From what I understand...I won't be able to withdraw money without it, provided any bank will even let me open an account without it?
> 
> Thanks


You can open & operate a bank account with just passport & money. NIE doesn't affect the account but residencia means it will have to change from a non-resident account to a residents account.
Any direct debits , standing orders should not be affected as the bank should notify the payee's ofthe new number requirements.


----------



## Lonely

I rang a real estate agent in Fuerteventura and they are telling me that I absolutely need the NIE to open a bank account and I either do that with a lawyer or by going to the local Police. 

Then they tell me that it may take several days before I can open a bank account 

I need money as soon as I land to pay a deposit for a rental and a car...I don't want to travel with 10K Eur and I don't have credit cards but just debit cards.

What can I do?

Thank you


----------



## snikpoh

Lonely said:


> I rang a real estate agent in Fuerteventura and they are telling me that I absolutely need the NIE to open a bank account and I either do that with a lawyer or by going to the local Police.
> 
> Then they tell me that it may take several days before I can open a bank account
> 
> I need money as soon as I land to pay a deposit for a rental and a car...I don't want to travel with 10K Eur and I don't have credit cards but just debit cards.
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> Thank you


They are simply wrong and/or lying!

Carry less money over - you won't need that much in cash straight away.

Open a non-resident account with your passport straight away and then ask if you can transfer funds from UK - should all work fine.


----------



## Lonely

snikpoh said:


> They are simply wrong and/or lying!
> 
> Carry less money over - you won't need that much in cash straight away.
> 
> Open a non-resident account with your passport straight away and then ask if you can transfer funds from UK - should all work fine.


well since I am self employed, real estate agent told me that I need 6 months of rent in advance as bond and that's alone is 3K...add the car and other things...

In regards to the UK, I am getting the impression that UK banks transfer money on the same day to Spanish bank but my bank is in Italy and it takes normally at least 24 hours from an Italian bank to another Italian Bank.


----------



## xabiaxica

Lonely said:


> well since I am self employed, real estate agent told me that I need 6 months of rent in advance as bond and that's alone is 3K...add the car and other things...
> 
> In regards to the UK, I am getting the impression that UK banks transfer money on the same day to Spanish bank but my bank is in Italy and it takes normally at least 24 hours from an Italian bank to another Italian Bank.


find another agent/property

it's a renter's market - and in any case - the law only requires 1 month upfront + 1 month as deposit


----------



## deedee76

hi ,we opened ours with Sabadell you have to put in 300 euros when opening and you need your passport .they speak really good english ,because were non-resident we pay 24 euros per year , we have internet banking which we transfer into regular from the uk . i manage my m.i.l account/bills from here also . i recommend you open an halifax account in uk as they are the cheapest for bank transfers they only charge £9.50 some banks charge over £30.
the sabadell is in torremarina but there all over torrevieja x


----------



## Alcalaina

If you are transferring pounds to euros, you'll generally get a much better exchange rate with a specialist foreign exchange service like HIFX, than with a high street bank like the Halifax. Last time I checked, the Halifax offered 1.15 while HIFX offered 1.17 to transfer £5,000.

And if you let it pile up and transfer larger amounts less often, like for example £6,000 twice a year rather than £1000 a month, you get an even better rate and no transfer fees. I appreciate not everyone can do this, but it does save you a fair bit of money - and you can choose days when the exchange rate is good before making the transfer.


----------



## Lonely

My problem is not about the currency rate...I trade stocks, currencies, commodities, you name it!! for a living, so I got my own forex best deal when I need to convert currencies, however I just cannot find which Spanish bank account is the easiest and fastest to open from Australia without a NIE so that I can already transfer money right this Monday.


----------



## snikpoh

Lonely said:


> My problem is not about the currency rate...I trade stocks, currencies, commodities, you name it!! for a living, so I got my own forex best deal when I need to convert currencies, however I just cannot find which Spanish bank account is the easiest and fastest to open from Australia without a NIE so that I can already transfer money right this Monday.


Your problem will be opening one from Australia (not previously mentioned). Why not wait 'till you get here?

You do NOT need an NIE for a bank account.

Any agent/landlord that tries to tell you that you need to put down 6 months of rent is conning you - go somewhere else.


----------

